# New find Colson Tandem !!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 23, 2015)

Well Im posting this bicycle up for one of my friends who is not computer savvy yet. He just picked this Colson tandem up. He would love to know what year it is. Plus from my research on line for him the front dogleg looks to be totally wrong from other pics i came across online. If any one had one laying around he could use and will buy it. He has the rear rack and the 2 chain guards but they are off the bicycle. The serial number starts with 17729 and under that we see a G3 or 8 if that helps out with the year. Pm me if you may have the proper front dogleg. Thank you!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2015)

G8? July '38 I believe....Don't quote me tho. Nice find!


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 23, 2015)

If its any help . I think that is the correct front sprocket.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2015)

Very cool George. My favorite of all tandems. Rob.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 23, 2015)

He thinks the front dog leg is wrong because it rubs on the chainguard.... So if its wrong he is looking for the correct one. Here is a pic I found on the web different front dog leg.


----------



## rickyd (Apr 24, 2015)

Would front crank possibly move side to side allowing arm to clear chainguard and act as an alignment for front chain? Rick


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2015)

I think its original.Loosten the bolt and its like a cam so you can adjust the chain


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 24, 2015)

But the problem is with the turkey leg chain guard on the front sprocket the dog hits it so it must be the wrong dogleg anyone out there have one or the correct one for this bike?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 24, 2015)

Sweeeeeeeet ride!


----------



## ZOOK (Apr 25, 2015)

Just picked this up looks like 1934-1938 model


----------



## Chronoman62 (Aug 2, 2015)

I took mine out today for its first real ride. I have a few things to fix now but for a 1939 that's par for the course


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice Colson tandem looks good with the cream tires!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2015)

Chronoman62 said:


> View attachment 229029
> I took mine out today for its first real ride. I have a few things to fix now but for a 1939 that's par for the course



 Good seeing you at the Coaster's ride today. Looked great! Someday I'll get one if I can convince the Lil Lady...


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 2, 2015)

It has an eccentric bottom bracket which means the whole crank will move forward or backwards in bottom bracket
That is to tighten chain


----------



## Chronoman62 (Aug 5, 2015)

Good seeing you too.  I know its a tandem but I ride it like a single seat bike.  So try to get one and say its for "working out on" (heavy bike).  It just occurred to me that the Queen Mary was built in 1936 and the bike in 1939.  A good fit


----------

